# Need G23 magazine holster for four mags that clip on



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking for inexpensive hoslters for G23 Gen 4 while at range. I do want a clip on belt type but open otherwise.

What are some inexpensive option for clip on mag holsters? I would like each item to hold 4 mags.

Suggestions?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Uncle Mike's Kydex Open Top Paddle Holster Glock 17, 19, 22, 23 5421 FREE S&H 54211, 54212. Uncle Mike's Concealed Holsters.

QUAD MAG POUCH for GLOCK® - Brownells


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought the following pouch holds 3 double stacked mags or 6 single stack mags at MOLLE-166 - ModGear Triple Pistol Mag Pouch Black Holds Three High Capacity Mags 11.97 ea. be aware that default shipping method is not the cheapest. If not in a hurry pick USPS. 7 to 10 days.

Have not picked a range holster yet. I'll be looking above at what some of you posted. Thanks.


----------

